# Metal Detector Stolen



## CWAY (Feb 5, 2009)

My fisher M-scope Aquanaut was stolen from my boat on Cass Lake. 

If anyone comes accross one I do have a way to ID it if found

Please E-mail me at [email protected] or though a PM

Thanks


----------

